
Want More Entrepreneurs? Make College Cheaper - cjbenedikt
https://hbr.org/2016/07/research-want-more-entrepreneurs-make-college-cheaper?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=harvardbiz
======
herbst
Would'nt that suggest a higher amount of entrepreneurs in all those fancy
countries with free education? I have no numbers, but i always assumed the
U.S. to simply have way more entrepreneurs because of the "American
Dream"-Mythos

------
maxforce
who needs college to be an entrepreneur?

------
internaut
People are entrepreneurial <i>because</i> they have no other options. There
are other reasons but that is the main one. Let's call it an environmental
factor!

They are also entrepreneurial when they feel like being creative and the
downside risk is low because they have the bank of Mom & Dad to lean on. Which
is fine, there is nothing wrong with that. Much like poverty it's just not a
sexy story.

Tiny Houses would make more entrepreneurs. If you didn't have to worry about
food, rent and utilities but otherwise were, um, money free, that would make
you pretty entrepreneurial. Especially if you had access to tools, workshop,
computer resources. That's my own plan at least.

